
Show HN: Fullpage Chrome Screenshots - ic4l
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nomdplicjljgmgfbjgfnpdgkjpdphdah
======
tarr11
This feature was added to Chrome DevTools in Chrome 59. No need for a separate
extension.

[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/04/devtools-r...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/04/devtools-
release-notes#screenshots)

